# Question - First craft show



## juliab86 (Oct 24, 2013)

Hi everyone!

I'm a soap maker myself, but going to my first craft show in December to help my mom sell her candles, no soap involved.

This is also her first craft event. She didn't consider this, but I think I'd be a good idea to hand out paper itemized receipts to customers. I didn't think it would be legal otherwise. Also, it would help her keep track of sales tax. We don't have a little printer, so we would have to handwrite them. Not sure if that is going to cause a problem. 

I'm wondering what the other people who sell at craft shows here do. Also, people who attend craft shows, what do you like to see when it comes to how venders handle their business? Any advice, stories, anecdotes or questions much appreciated


----------



## tinytreats (Oct 25, 2013)

The only receipts I give are when people pay with credit. From what I understand, the receipts you have would be for tax purposes. BUT I DONT KNOW! I know nothing! lol someone correct me if I'm wrong. 


Sent from my iPad using Soap Making


----------



## paillo (Oct 25, 2013)

The only receipts I give are to customers who buy with a credit card, and Square will send an email or text receipt. Or to folks who ask for a receipt, and I've only had one such request in a few years of doing markets.  I do keep a running total of what I sell, for tax purposes. Just chicken scratches that I can tally up later.


----------



## Second Impression (Oct 25, 2013)

I do them. Makes it easier to figure out later what I sold and gives a lot of sales insights like which products tend to sell together. Also, the sales tax law in my state requires that customers be given an itemized receipt that lists subtotal, tax and grand total. Of course that doesn't mean vendors at fairs and such actually follow the law or that it's widely enforced. While I do typically do receipts and charge tax separately, there are times I've forgotten a new receipt book, coinage or a way to calculate tax. Then I'll just do a tally sheet and pay the tax due out of my own pocket. 

Sent from my XT907 using Soap Making mobile app


----------



## juliab86 (Oct 25, 2013)

Thank you everybody for your insight and experience. I'll pass all this on to my mom. I figure helping her with the craft show will also give me some experience in them in case I do some one day  Right now I'm just working on researching VA tax law.


----------



## lisamaliga (Oct 25, 2013)

Good question. I used to sell online so I always included a receipt [invoice]. I attend crafty shows and as a customer I don't mind getting them. From a sales point of view a receipt not only looks professional but you can include your all-important company info [name, addy, URL, phone #] to get more sales.


----------



## Paintguru (Oct 27, 2013)

I was wondering about this as well.  I had planned to do receipts but it sounds like that is not the norm, so maybe I will go the route of paillo.  I would include a business card in the bag for potential future purchases.


----------



## cmzaha (Oct 27, 2013)

paillo said:


> The only receipts I give are to customers who buy with a credit card, and Square will send an email or text receipt. Or to folks who ask for a receipt, and I've only had one such request in a few years of doing markets. I do keep a running total of what I sell, for tax purposes. Just chicken scratches that I can tally up later.


 
I am with you on this one. I keep a receipt book for my few customers that ask. Very few actually. Who wants all that paper... I count my cash box record it at the start and count at the end of the night. Quite easy tracking


----------



## pamielynn (Oct 28, 2013)

Paypal here is great for shows. Tracks your sales, tax and fees (no fees for cash) and you can text or email a receipt as people wish. Also tracks which items are selling.


----------



## juliab86 (Oct 28, 2013)

That is very helpful! My mom does use PayPal for her massage therapy business. I'll have her play around with it.


----------



## shunt2011 (Oct 28, 2013)

No receipts at my shows unless asked.  Takes too much time especially if you are busy.   I am generally alone so it's all on me.  I do however provide a receipt with any online orders via my website.  I am also able to send a receipt to customers via PayPal or Square if they want one.


----------

